# Protein Supplements or Whey Protein?



## Abhinav Rajan (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi all. 
This is my second post in this forum.
Was happy to receive a good response from this community.

As I previously mentioned, I am skinny, underweight and lean.
I have just started to eat lots and lots of food.

Besides that, I need to BULK up.
Need to increase the width of my body and bigger face.
So, in order to bulk up very soon, what kind of protein supplements should I take ?
Please mention some good and result giving supplements with decent prices.

Or, will consuming whey protein will give me better results ?

Which one should I go for, for getting quick and better results?
I am going to gym 4 times a week. Eating lots of food and taking good rest.
So, besides this above routine, which one (Protein supplements or Whey protein) will BULK up my body soon and give better results?

And one more thing, how much eggs should a person like me take every day to bulk up ?
And at what time of the day should I take ?

Please excuse me for these naive questions. I am just a beginner. So, please be patient and help me out. 
Please suggest me some nice things with decent price range.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 13, 2016)

To answer your question.... Whatever is cheapest... I go with whey when I actually use protein supplements.... But to be completely honest, I get all my macros from food. I dont supplement at all most of the time... 

If I were you, I would figure out your macros and TDEE... Then you can know exactually how much you need to eat to reach your goal. Otherwise, its just not going to happen.... After you figure out your TDEE and macros, get an app like myfitnesspal to keep track of your diet. Its really easy and will help you reach your goals. Here is a link to a sticky in our diet section on how to figure out TDEE and macros:
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3794-Understanding-BMR-vs-TDEE 

You would be wise to spend some time reading the stickies in our forum catagories. They will help you learn whqt you need to know. That what they are there for...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to UG. X2 what Dan said...and like you and everyone else will said you gotta eat a fuk ton of food and train like a beast! No easy or quick way around it. You gotta want it and u gotta love doing it. This will make you grow and once you see growth the motivation will simply compound upward from there. Once you have the diet down (which can take a long time to really get down) then you can start supplementing on top of the solid diet that's already in place. With that said, I only ever used things like weight gainers when I was young and bulking around age 16-19 when I didn't have a proper diet down (but I thought I did)....So the only supplements I can really recommend or what I use are whey protein isolate and pre-workout that has creatine in it...your questions aren't dumb it just sounds like you want the fast easy solution where there isn't really one...but there is definitely more optimal solutions or routes to take...based on your previous thread your pretty small (136lbs) but the good thing is you're still pretty young. Start hitting the weights hard (longer than 3 months like you said) more like 3 years and then some...be patient. Enjoy the process of growth and development over time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 13, 2016)

Eat as much as you can then wash it all down with a protein drink.


----------



## Rip (Oct 13, 2016)

Same thing...whey protein is a protein supplement. Isolate is my choice. 
Sometimes you can get it on sale, but the ON Gold Standard is pretty good and reasonably priced.

I eat 10 to 12 egg whites and usually one yolk. 

If you're trying to bulk, consume at least your body weight in grams of protein and eat a lot of complex carbs. You need to educate yourself on bodybuilding and diet or nutrition.

I forgot to mention, I try not to go more than 3 hours without  a protein meal.


----------



## Abhinav Rajan (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you all for ur helpful advice. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Dakinilvr (Nov 7, 2016)

I am 24 egg whites a day, 1 yolk + chicken and whey or steak is for when I get sick of egg whites and chicken. To me whey is interchangeable with $10/lb steak.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 7, 2016)

Food is the number one option, but if you don't have any other choice, I would choose protein. GNC offers a 2lb tub for 19.99 which is the best quality protein you'll get for that price. 

especially since you wanna gain weight, throw some oatmeal, peanut butter, banana, or damn near anything else in with in to get extra calories. Works best if you have a blender.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 7, 2016)

drink your protein with whole milk. That helps add in calories and tastes great. apart from that, just try eating caloric dense foods. If your only 136 your protein doesnt have to be so high so u can concentrate on adding fats and carbs. Also if i were you and my budget would let me, i would skip a little on chicken and get a lot of  80/20 split of beef and 90/10 split of ground turkey. those are very good protein with some fats in them. U dont want to eat extra lean meats all the time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 7, 2016)

muscletech


----------



## Seeker (Nov 7, 2016)

When hulking my philosophy is get your calories in both food and liquids. Just get those calories in!


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 12, 2016)

If you don't have to time eat your meals invest in a nutribullet type blender. When I needed the extra calories I just used the blender and made my own shakes. Oat flour, egg whites, whey, and any type of milk. Throw in the blender and you're good to go. Once in awhile I would swap out the oats for sweet potatoes.


----------

